# 2 Heartworm Pills!!



## ariel78 (Jul 3, 2007)

My Pug Maximus just ate 2 heartworm pills. I have 2 pugs, so one was for my other pug Luna. But Maximus got toit first. Is this bad????


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

ariel78 said:


> My Pug Maximus just ate 2 heartworm pills. I have 2 pugs, so one was for my other pug Luna. But Maximus got toit first. Is this bad????


Was the heartguard the appropriate size? If so, then he's probably fine... it was just a very expensive treat!! The heartguard dosages are very low and very safe, and your pug could probably eat an entire box without any side effects.

Even so, watch him closely for the next 24 hours, and if anything seems off... get to the vet right away!


----------



## ariel78 (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks. My husband is worried that he is going to be sick. I will definitely watch him. He is my baby!!!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

It shouldn't pose a problem, but I would call your vet just to be sure.

I know of one person who didn't read or follow the given directions, and gave six months of heartworm pills in six days. The dog was fine.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

He'll be fine. It's really hard to OD a dog on hw prevention, especially Ivermectin.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

ariel78 said:


> Thanks. My husband is worried that he is going to be sick. I will definitely watch him. He is my baby!!!


 My vet depending on what brand, should be safe at 3 times the levels- but watch for reaction. This subject came up with my vet in my questions as to give heartworm medication with a pregnant female. Call the vet..


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

When I adopted Buddy from the rescue group, they could not remember if he had his heartworm pill in the last week or last month  However, my vet gave him one just in case and he was fine.


----------

